# Will there be a Taiwan Summer Open 09 this year?



## edwardtimliu (Jun 29, 2009)

I talked to past co organizer mr. Chi Fan Li a while ago and he said that there will be a Taiwan Summer Open this year, but nothing has been announced yet, I will be visiting Taiwan soon so I would love to compete there, also I would like to see how much Taiwan has improved. So, does anyone know about a possible Taiwan Summer Open this year? Any replies will be appreciated 

P.S. I know this is kind of personal, so sorry about that.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 29, 2009)

I think it would be cool if there's a competition in Taiwan too. But unfortunately, I'm not visiting Taiwan this year, maybe next year.


----------



## aegius1r (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes there will be one, probably in the middle of August.


----------

